# Why Put Journalists' Lives in Danger?



## Cookiegal

This has been something that's bothered me for some time. Do we really need to see a person clinging to a railing for dear life in gale force winds and torrential rains, hurricanes, etc. on the verge of being swept away to know that the weather is terrible and it's dangerous to venture outside? When will they stop putting reporters' lives in danger for something so unnecessary?

Case in point, two journalists were killed in South Carolina today on their way to cover Alberto when a large tree was uprooted and fell on their vehicle. So unnecessary, in my opinion with all of the satellite and other technology available today. 

What lengths should we go to in order to get the ultimate story? It's the same for war torn countries. Every network sends teams and many do get kidnapped, tortured and killed. Perhaps one sacrificial lamb could report back to everyone else, at least until they need to be replaced. 

Do you think it's justified for the sake of good news reporting?


----------



## Johnny b

With the advanced surveillance tech of today, I doubt the news reporting would degrade.
It might even get better in cases of extreme danger where the reporter is faced with life and death issues as a distraction to the event.


----------



## Cookiegal

I agree. Yet they continue to do it.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I agree. Yet they continue to do it.


Corporations continue to do it because the general public accepts it.
People accept the risk to further their careers.
A sad commentary on morality and the low value of life.


----------



## Drabdr

A little bit of a tangent on this one are the "paparazzi". They completely invade people's lives, because... people want to know what "the Rich and Famous" are up to.

I always wonder why weather reporters feel they have to be in the middle of a hurricane to... cover a hurricane.


----------



## Johnny b

Most of us probably want to know why many of those rich and famous haven't been arrested


----------



## Drabdr

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Most of us probably want to know why many of those rich and famous haven't been arrested


Probably because they are smart like Katherine Hepburn was and diligently separates their job from their private life.


----------



## Johnny b

Drabdr said:


> Probably because they are smart like Katherine Hepburn was and diligently separates their job from their private life.


Maybe.......but Katherine isn't a Roseanne LOL!


----------



## valis

not only that, but the Weather Channel is the worst for showing to the local yokels that it is fine to go out in this stuff. 

'Yes it's dangerous so don't do as we do.'

Then you get Clem and Lurleen saying, well, if they can, so can we. And casualties go up.


----------



## Cookiegal

That about sums it up Tim.


----------



## Cookiegal

Paparazzi is a whole other issue. They should leave the poor.....OK.....bad choice of words.....rich celebrities alone. Seriously, they killed lovely Diana.  They should have to respect a certain distance and never be allowed to make physical contact or block their way, etc. Heck, with today's high tech lenses you can practically be in another country and still get a photo.


----------



## steppenwolf

its totally stupid and i hate weather stories of any kind

if it snows it snows etc and i dont really care about other peoples weather worldwide- got my own problems


----------



## steppenwolf

if the wind is blowing 10 more mph in canada and there are two stories going on and one in florida too do i switch channels to "keep informed"? who cares


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> ..................... who cares


The people in the paths of destructive weather.


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> yeah well got my own problems and they shoulda built a shelter or elected politicians that would


Wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Cookiegal

Steppenwolf,

Your comments have been deleted as they are not in the spirit of this or any other thread. First, you can't generalize and second (probably should be first) wishing harm to others is not acceptable here. Many of your posts here (not just in this thread) are spewing anger, hateful rhetoric and poor attitude, all of which are not acceptable. If you wish to contribute something useful to these threads then you need to put some thought into it before posting. Otherwise, you will soon find yourself looking for another site that tolerates such behaviour.


----------



## 2twenty2

This is an older report from 2011
*https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011...nalists-report-fatalities-2011_n_1161006.html
*


> Committee To Protect Journalists' Report: Journalists Killed On Dangerous Assignments Reached Record-High In 2011


----------



## Paquadez

Karen

Long time no chat! Hope all well?

Personally, I see absolutely no point in a TV journalist reporting "from the scene" when, usually, nothing visually worthy is happening!

Far too many people are today addicted to what is broadcast as "News": it isn't. It is "Views": and mainly, propaganda.

Back in the 1980s, I worked with a charming Sri Lankan whose family were on of the top movers and shakers in Sri Lanka. His brother was head of the army.

At the time, the Tamal people engaged in a violent insurrection, trying to gain full citizen's rights etc.

He told me how a leading UK reporter from the BBC, paid locals to stage a "Violent Scene". Later broadcast by the BBC as "Truth"!

About as useful, to me, as gold-encrusted Russian Maffiya holiday makers (supposedly) I encountered in Cyprus way back in the early 2000s.

One was taking a video of a stationery tree! With the latest mega-expensive videocam.

Their wives/partners, were dressed in all the latest fashion items and expensive designer shades etc.

The Russian mob took over main parts of Cyprus and displaced the Germans!

Needless to say my wife and I do not go to Cyprus anymore...


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Michael. Yes, long time indeed. I'm fine and hope you and the wife are too. 

I've heard of staged scenes in the US as well. Recently a network set up crime scene tape and stood their reporter in front of it when that wasn't the actual crime scene. Fake news!


----------



## valis

During the tax day floods of 2016 down here, I was watching a local news cast featuring a lady in a canoe reporting on how bad it was. As she was reporting, a gent and his dog walked by in the background; the dog was NOT big, and the water covered about 3" of his legs. 

Needless to say, it caught a bit of ridicule.


----------



## Cookiegal

Anything for sensationalism.


----------



## Brigham

"Drop the dead donkey". Was this comedy program shown in the States. Says it all about war reporting.


----------



## Johnny b

Not aware of any program of that name being shown, but I don't watch much TV.

Edit: 
Looked up the program, sounds a lot like a TV program here in the States back in the mid 90's.
News Radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NewsRadio


----------



## Paquadez

Cookiegal said:


> Anything for sensationalism.


It is sadly, much more than that, now, Karen.

The MSM (Main Stream Media) have become propaganda organs, where powerful people behind the scenes are the puppet masters and pull the strings.

In order to gain a balanced and sensible view on current affairs, one needs to use such as news agglomerators and alternative web-based news feeds to pick up nuggets which the MSM, purposefully do not report upon.

The current battle between Trump and the EU over tariffs is an excellent example.


----------



## Johnny b

CNN is bad enough, but Fox is absurd.

But you're correct. If a person tends to ignore opinion pieces for world and national news, at the moment, and instead searches out for news reporting, a better understanding can be achieved.

Sensationalism and propaganda are the tools of both our current left wing socialists and fascist right wing national socialists.
Emotionalism sells best to the weak minded, imo.

But it can be fun, in a perverse way , to watch videos of Trump caught up in denying statements he's made and then turn around and make them again.
If only people weren't suffering for it.


----------



## Johnny b

Paquadez said:


> It is sadly, much more than that, now, Karen.
> 
> The MSM (Main Stream Media) have become propaganda organs, where powerful people behind the scenes are the puppet masters and pull the strings.
> 
> In order to gain a balanced and sensible view on current affairs, one needs to use such as news agglomerators and alternative web-based news feeds to pick up nuggets which the MSM, purposefully do not report upon.
> 
> The current battle between Trump and the EU over tariffs is an excellent example.


By the way (  )

Paq, where are you getting your misinformation these days ( LOL! )

( I have a curious mind and a sense of humor  )


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Wrong side of the bed this morning?


Probably the same side as he is always come out   i'm j/k. Afternoon all.


----------



## RT

I agree with a lot of what's been said, and offer just a comment here


Cookiegal said:


> Anything for sensationalism.


I don't quote you to single you out there Karen, but I agree with that.
That sort of thing "sells" TV, and it's kind of horrible that the more sensational and gruesome documentaries (or "mock-you-mentaries") are the more popular they are.
Some folks can't resist a tag line like "Two journalists' were killed in the making" of this show.
Even though the show may state briefly "some scenes have been re-enacted."
Some people will view that as actually the scene, as it happened.

True actual footage has been shown frequently, of the horrors of WW2 and other events, and as time goes on, is has become more of a historical documentation of events.
I think some folks go into danger willing, not to be sensational but to document events of current concern.

I personally, like most every one here, witnessed live on TV the Space Shuttle disasters of Challenger and Columbia.
And Apollo 1.
Those particular events did not put journalists' lives in danger, as such, but the images recorded are now part of history, and it is what it was. For all to see, even if if was before you knew what "news" was.

I do think that some deliberately put themselves (and their crew) in danger for spectacular footage, because they have an inherent adventurous nature, and perhaps their employers offer a "bonus" check if they document war, or a natural disaster to try and relate a disastrous event.
I don't think they go out there to die.
Weather chasers do it because they love it, knowing full well the possible consequences.
Not to die , but perhaps to live, in the moment.
To experience nature at it's raw power.

Was it not John Muir that climbed a tree in a violent thunderstorm to experience it, risking life and limb, only to wtite about it later?

Ok, I rambling now, perhaps way off topic.
If I could, back in the days, would have recorded some of my experiences, til one day I said to myself "This is beautiful and powerful, but you're an idiot." Leave with my life instead of a legacy.

Sorry for the book, folks...
you know, the one that should be written about us all, but at best not published, never read by others.


----------



## Cookiegal

Only two years late Randy.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Only two years late Randy.


I know... :sheesh: ...but there were recent responses...
Went to bed thinking "I shudda not posted that."

In lame defense, I occasionally take a medication that gives me the the boost needed to get things done around the house. But it also makes me rather chatty/rambly.
You'd think by now I'd have learned to just shut down and unplug the computer on those days. 

Still time left to delete it I think, though it prolly won't any make difference in the long run 
Sorry.


----------



## Cookiegal

No need to delete it or apologize. I was just pulling your straw leg.


----------



## RT

Dang it!
Needed those straws...
Now I'm limping worse than before


----------



## 2twenty2

*67 Journalists, Media Workers Killed on the Job This Year*





__





Loading…






www.usnews.com


----------

